# Cherub Has Chosen An Older Woman And ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

they are sitting on one egg. The second egg got broken. His mate is an AU 2001 blue bar racing pigeon .. you gotta love these May/December relationships! Cherub hatched around the first of August 2006.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep, I've heard that older woman can be experienced!  

Good for Cherub! GIVE HIM HUGS and SCRITCHES from me!  

Shi

& Squeaks (he thiinks I'm HIS older mate!)


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How cute. It's especially sweet when there is an odd pairing amongst the flock....I know!


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> they are sitting on one egg. The second egg got broken. His mate is an AU 2001 blue bar racing pigeon .. you gotta love these May/December relationships! Cherub hatched around the first of August 2006.
> 
> Terry


Any pics of the both of them hanging out together? Like, just standing next to each other? I would love to see that


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> they are sitting on one egg. The second egg got broken. His mate is an AU 2001 blue bar racing pigeon .. you gotta love these May/December relationships! Cherub hatched around the first of August 2006.
> 
> Terry


BTW,

How long did it take the two to pair? I have these two pouters I have been trying to Pair up and it is taking longer than usually. I mean, its been almost two weeks! They do mate however. Very weird.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

richardtheman said:


> BTW,
> 
> How long did it take the two to pair? I have these two pouters I have been trying to Pair up and *it is taking longer than usually*. I mean, its been almost two weeks! They do mate however. Very weird.


Maybe they are going on "pigeon time," Richard...then, again, maybe they are "shy."   

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'll get some pics of the happy couple in the next few days. Richard .. it took months for these two to decide to be a pair .. Cherub is hardly more than a teenager (he's about 14 months old) and the lady is the ripe old age of 6+ .. I think she robbed the cradle or Cherub has a Mrs. Robinson thing going .. shocking, for sure  

My other May/December pair is Ptero and his beloved Jewel .. that's a feral (Ptero) and racing pigeon (Jewel) match. Jewel was many years older than Ptero when they paired up.

These birds are my pets, and I don't show or race them, so they are free to choose their significant others. We try not to have too many offspring here since there are always more in need of homes, but I have tried to let those who paired up have at least one round. We'll see if Cherub and Olympia's (she's from the OLY club) pairing results in a baby .. I do hope so!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

LOL!  Congratulations on the happy pair.

IF Cherub flirted then he knew he would be reciprocated either with a peck...or don't mind if I do.... It's the hen that makes the final decision, guess she was ready for a young studly! 

Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, good for Cherub. You know I love her mother dearly and hope she is happy with her new "husband".


Richard, try doing a search on "Cherub" and look at several of the threads Terry has written that include her. They are wonderful threads and include many of the pigeons Terry has cared for. Cherub's mother is FanTastic who is the daughter of Castor and FanFan. Castor sadly passed away and I still miss seeing his pictures.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Maggie and Treesa! Maggie, I am so honored and touched that you remember my little family of pigeons so well. I know that FanTastic is one of your favorites as she is mine. I think this is the picture that stole Maggie's heart when FanTastic was just a nubbin: http://www.rims.net/2005Mar20/target5.html

Cherub is the offspring of FanTastic and Peep. Peep passed away and Jamuko's Pidgey courted and won FanTastic. He became so brutal with her that I separated them after he scalped her. She is all healed up and doing well, but Pidgey is going to have to develop some kinder and gentler ways before I will give him another chance with FanTastic.

And, Maggie .. Cherub is the boy .. Olympia is the older woman  

Terry


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Very cute pictures and its amazing what a variety you had!

My birds are starting to mate now too. 

I have 1 female fantail out of the 4. And she just laid an egg today with anothe one of my fantails.  there soo cute. And my crippled ferral pigeon just laid an egg with my crippled white pigeon. So I will need to remove their egg and give them one of the fantails. So they can help each other out. 

White pigeo is sterile I think the last 5 sets were duds. Until the black show pigeon showed up. Then there was a show pigeon mix lol.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL Terry, senior moment. And, I knew better. I have this tendency to call all pigeons "she" or "her". That picture is still tops!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> LOL Terry, senior moment. And, I knew better. I have this tendency to call all pigeons "she" or "her". That picture is still tops!


No problem, Maggie .. I had a few senior moments myself the other day when I was "introducing" my birds to someone .. could barely remember who was related to who or in what way  

Terry


----------

